# Need help; blue vertical lines on PC; screen goes blank; had to disable NVidia 6600



## TheseusArmada (Jun 30, 2008)

Since a week I have a problem with my video driver/monitor. It started while playing the game Pro Evolution Soccer 6. The screen froze (no blue screen of death) and there were blue vertical lines all over the screen.
Now, when I start up the PC, it comes up with the regular black screen (displaying the logo of Dell) but with vertical blue lines over it. Then I get a black screen with white distortionary stripes/lines and then the Windows XP logo (which looks normal). Then, at some point, the screen simply powers off. If I put it on again, it says that the video mode is not supported.

This happens always when I startup in a normal manner, but not when I startup in SAFE mode. I was forced to disable my NVidia driver and card completely. Now, without the NVidia active, I still have the blue vertical lines and the video is incredibly slow, but at least I can use the PC in a normal manner without the monitor powering off after startup.

I am already in touch with NVidia Support, but so far they have not been able to establish whether the problem is caused by the video card (driver), the monitor or something else (I already sent them a sysinfo-file)

Here's what I have already tried to resolve the problem:

- did a system restore
- checked for viruses
- ran a registry cleaner
- disabled/removed all other cards (sound, modem)
- updated (after complete removal of existing NVidia driver with Driver Sweeper) the NVidia driver; also tried one version earlier of the driver
- used a new cable between the monitor and the video card
- used the Self Test Feature of the monitor and that seemed to work
- cleaned the inside of the computer
- tried (at the advice of NVidia) to run Video Card Stability Test software, but that doesn't work (produces an error message immediately).

My main problem is that I'm reluctant to buy a new video card, since I am not sure that the problem is caused by the card. Can it also be the monitor? Is there a way in which I can positively, without any doubt establish what is causing the problem?

System:

- Dell Dimension 8300 3.0 Ghz (dec. 2003)
- 1024MB DDR400 Dual Channel Memory
- NVidia Geforce 6600 (a few years younger; PC originally had the Geforce 5200)
- Dell 1703FP 17" display
- Windows XP (with latest updates installed)

Unfortunately I'm not in a position to test everything with my old video card (don't have it anymore) or with another monitor.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.

William


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like your video "card" blew up :sigh:

Check *Device Manager*:

Right-click *My Computer*
Select *Manage*
Select *Device Manager* in left pane
Expand *[+] Display adapters* in right pane
Does your video card have a yellow or red icon (indicating a problem)?

Try uninstalling your *nVidia* drivers via *Add/Remove Programs* (*nVidia's* procedure). Also, *nVidia* highly suggest running *Driver Cleaner* to fully uninstall their drivers. THEN reboot.

When you get back to the desktop, *[Cancel] New Hardware Wizard*.

Open *Device Manager* again, you should have the generic *Microsoft VGA drivers* installed.

IF you still have the video problem, your "card" IS bad.

IF this is the on-board video, you can buy a PCI video card and install it. Make sure the PCI works correctly (including updated drivers), then disable the on-board in *BIOS Setup*.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't believe you have onboard video so (correct me me if I'm wrong) when you say you disabled the Nvidia card you mean you removed the drivers but the monitor was still hooked up to card right?

If so the only way to check the monitor is with another computer either a laptop or desktop will work, If you have to I would take over to a friends and try it.

But I believe your going to find a bad video card.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I have been reliably informed on a variety of occasions/forums that the 6600s go bad with age and were prone to failure. I still have 4 of them. 2 128 and 2 x 256. They arent bad for word processing two pages at once, but thats about it!! The 256Mb versions were a bit better. you could get a replacement for less than $30 if you are thorough.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

tecknomage said:


> Sounds like your video "card" blew up :sigh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to clear up a point, if the problem is still there with the MS VGA drivers, why does that point to the original card being bad ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This thread is from 2008

Still using the same defective card just different drivers for it.


----------

